# Hulu on Bolt - How soon is "coming soon"?



## nobody0101 (Oct 5, 2015)

Reference:
https://www.tivo.com/support/how-to/watch-hulu-plus

Having Hulu would make my Bolt truly a central hub of all things video in my OTA setup. Well, that and HBO Go/Now, but previous generation devices have not had that either, unlike Hulu.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

In the past "soon" has seemed to mean something between 6 months to a year to TiVo, with the occasional 3 to 4 year outlyer in there .


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The older models used an older Flash based version of the app, which doesn't even work that well. The Bolt only supports HTML5 based apps, and as of right now there is not HLTM5 version of Hulu in existence. So basically we wont get Hulu on the Bolt until Hulu releases an HTML5 version of their app. TiVo seems confident that they are working on one, otherwise they wouldn't have it listed as "coming soon", but we have no idea when it might be released.


----------



## nobody0101 (Oct 5, 2015)

That's what I had assumed. It's a shame because with the Bolt it has almost become the central hub for all entertainment as they have been trying to make it out as. 

The Netlix and Amazon apps are surprisingly workable, as is Youtube which supports Casting which has been great.

But for now I still have to have an Apple TV (or something) for Hulu and HBO Go.


----------



## JayMan747 (Nov 10, 2008)

nobody0101 said:


> ...Having Hulu would make my Bolt truly a central hub of all things video in my OTA setup. Well, that and HBO Go/Now, ...


+ Showtime Anytime
+ ESPN (ESPN3)

IF they are doing those, then Starz & Epix as well. 
--all 4 premiums would make it so much better than Verizon OnDemand.


----------



## georgeorwell86 (Sep 15, 2015)

Dan203 said:


> The older models used an older Flash based version of the app, which doesn't even work that well. The Bolt only supports HTML5 based apps, and as of right now there is not HLTM5 version of Hulu in existence. So basically we wont get Hulu on the Bolt until Hulu releases an HTML5 version of their app. TiVo seems confident that they are working on one, otherwise they wouldn't have it listed as "coming soon", but we have no idea when it might be released.


Have we seen anything (recent) from Hulu that they are even working on HTML5 support in general?


----------



## georgeorwell86 (Sep 15, 2015)

Hulu uses Crash....I mean Flash Player.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

What's the player on their website written in? It's not as though they don't have experience writing in Web authoring languages.

I'm sure that they want to be on Bolt and future TiVos and are working on it. I never used TiVo Roamio to watch Hulu anyway, due to its antiquated UI. They needed to update to their new embedded UI anyway--it's only been around for 3 years . I don't know what it's written in, but it's on my Roku 3, Xbox One and this TV's app (curiously not Xbox 360 which has a platform specific "Metro" style UI).


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

georgeorwell86 said:


> Hulu uses Crash....I mean Flash Player.


I know that the old TiVo version was written in it, but it's obviously not very portable anymore (web browsers are falling over each other in the rush to remove it). It's difficult to believe that they're using it in their newer UI.


----------



## TiKevin (Nov 11, 2015)

So Hulu is here. Does anyone know if it's possible to record hulu shows?

A lot of Hulu content disappears after 5 episodes. It would be great for it to record a show so I can binge watch a season.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

No. It's just an app like Netflix or Amazon, you can't record from it.


----------



## kbdrand (Aug 13, 2005)

TiKevin said:


> So Hulu is here. Does anyone know if it's possible to record hulu shows?
> 
> A lot of Hulu content disappears after 5 episodes. It would be great for it to record a show so I can binge watch a season.


It isn't here for many of us. I have a Bolt and still have no Hulu. Pretty bitter about it too.


----------



## libra89 (Dec 22, 2015)

kbdrand said:


> It isn't here for many of us. I have a Bolt and still have no Hulu. Pretty bitter about it too.


Same here....still not on my Bolt as of last night.


----------



## Bdowell (Dec 22, 2015)

Same here, tried multiple restarts too!


----------

